# Acesta\acestia



## mikasa_90

_I'm trying with demonstrative pronominal 'acesta-acestia'
I'm doing translation.
Can somebody help me?
Grazie mille.

1*The book of this girl is red
1cartea fetei acestei este rosie

2This book belongs to this girl
2Acesta carte este ale acestia fetei

3This boy is american
3Acest  baiat este american

4This girl is fall in love with you.
4Aceasta fata este indragostita de tine
5These books belongs to this girl.
*_


----------



## Kraus

mikasa_90 said:


> _I'm trying with demonstrative pronominal 'acesta-acestia'_
> _I'm doing translation._
> _Can somebody help me?_
> _Grazie mille._
> 
> _1*The book of this girl is red*_
> _*1cartea fetei acestei este rosie*_
> 
> _*2This book belongs to this girl*_
> _*2Acesta carte este ale acestia fetei*_
> 
> _*3This boy is american*_
> _*3Acest baiat este american*_
> 
> _*4This girl is fall in love with you.*_
> _*4Aceasta fata este indragostita de tine*_
> _*5These books belongs to this girl.*_


 
Ciao! Per conto mio tradurrei come segue (e poi aspettiamo conferme e/o smentite dai nativi, as usual ):
*1 Cartea fetei acesteia (acestei fete) este roşie.2 Această carte (cartea aceasta) este a acestei fete (fetei acesteia).*
*3 Acest băiat* *(băiatul* *acesta) este american.*
*4 Această fată* *(fata aceasta) este indrăgostita* *de tine.*
*5 Aceste cărţi* *(cărţile* *acestea) sunt ale acestei fete (fetei acesteia).*


----------



## mikasa_90

La numero 5 l'avevo scritta bene sul quaderno 

Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## CriHart

Kraus said:


> Ciao! Per conto mio tradurrei come segue (e poi aspettiamo conferme e/o smentite dai nativi, as usual ):
> *1 Cartea fetei acesteia (acestei fete) este roşie.2 Această carte (cartea aceasta) este a acestei fete (fetei acesteia).*
> *3 Acest băiat* *(băiatul* *acesta) este american.*
> *4 Această fată* *(fata aceasta) este indrăgostita* *de tine.*
> *5 Aceste cărţi* *(cărţile* *acestea) sunt ale acestei fete (fetei acesteia).*




 Non c`è nemenno un solo errore. Hai imparato benissimo il romeno


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks CriHart!


----------

